# Country Music...?...?



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 6, 2008)

So, I'm curious, does anyone else like country music? I have an unnatural obsession for it. But does anyone else here like it? If so, favorite artists? Songs?


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 6, 2008)

I love it. Especially the ones from the 80's and 90's. My favorite country song is "I'm Going to be Somebody"- Travis Tritt.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 6, 2008)

Mmm, I agree. I like quite a few 80's / 90's songs. Most of them are Clint Black songs. I LOVE A Good Run of Bad Luck, Killing Time, and many more from him. Plus John Michael Montgomery, Sold; Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton Islands in the Stream; many more.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

Stylistically, it's quite alright. What really bugs me though is how _commercial_ 99% of modern country music is, which is why I don't place very high value in it.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 7, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Mmm, I agree. I like quite a few 80's / 90's songs. Most of them are Clint Black songs. I LOVE A Good Run of Bad Luck, Killing Time, and many more from him. Plus John Michael Montgomery, Sold; Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton Islands in the Stream; many more.


 My favorite of Clint Black is "A good run of Bad Luck"


			
				AuroraKing said:
			
		

> Stylistically, it's quite alright. What really bugs me though is how commercial 99% of modern country music is, which is why I don't place very high value in it.


 You mean commercials. Yeah their annoying I listen to Country, I don't buy it. But Gospel music is even worst. All I see is Gospel commercials.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 7, 2008)

YES.

You have dialed my number. :D

I grew up listening to this stuff and I absolutely love it. As long as it's not the really old, really twangy stuff but even then I like some of it. :D

I'm a particular fan of anything done past 1992, though, mostly because I'm most familiar with it. :D


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

Heh, I don't mean commercial advertisements. I mean _commercialism_... A lot of major country labels are really only in it for the money. It's worse than the pop music world in a lot of ways. Of course, there are a notable list of exceptions, but still.

My personal favorite country acts are Jypsi, Sugarland (my guilty pleasure), and Halfway to Hazard.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jul 7, 2008)

Shania Twain is my personal favorite artist of the genre.  She sings empowering songs and was a rags to riches woman.  She was also the first true country/pop crossover artist.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

Seriously, who DOESN'T like Sugarland? I got tickets to see them in September actually. :D

Hmm, I'm not sure I follow, Auroraking. Maybe the record companies are, but most country singers I don't believe are.

Gosh, I've become obsessed with Don't Do Me No Good, Gretchen Wilson's new song. :D Love it.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 7, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Seriously, who DOESN'T like Sugarland? I got tickets to see them in September actually. :D


*is now extremely jealous* I WANT THOSE TICKETS >[


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

I even got to go to Nashville in the last week of August last year. So much fun.


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

There are a few country songs that I can enjoy, but as a whole I dislike the genre. I don't like the "country twang" sound in singers' voices, I'm not particularly fond of some of the instruments used in country music, etc.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

never really got into country


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 7, 2008)

My sister really likes the Dixie Chicks, so I've heard and quite enjoy a lot of their stuff. Goodbye Earl is one of the best things ever. Long Time Gone's pretty good, too.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 7, 2008)

*raises hand* I like Rascal Flatts. 'Specially 'Broken Road'. *shot*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2008)

Mirry said:


> There are a few country songs that I can enjoy, but as a whole I dislike the genre. I don't like the "country twang" sound in singers' voices, I'm not particularly fond of some of the instruments used in country music, etc.


Applies to me as well. Don't really like country music, yeah.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 10, 2008)

I simply can not listen to country. Some of it isn't bad, like with most things, but I still can't stand it.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't care much about country. My twin friends really dig it, though, especially commercial country. :/ It's annoying because they're always like "listen to 'I can sleep when I'm dead'" and "listen to 'Stealing Cinderella'" and "listen to 'I'm still a guy'". Argh. I don't care what kind of music you like but when I say I dislike a genre and you continue to force it on me, I don't become happy.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think it's possible to hate a genre.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

That is entirely true. There are a few genres I say I don't like, but I can't fully say that I hate them because they do dish out a few good songs. You might have liked some of those songs.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 12, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> I don't think it's possible to hate a genre.


it's perfectly possible to hate nigger rap

ugh


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 13, 2008)

^ Wow, um, the n-word. Hmm...

There should be the option "I like one or two country songs and hate everything else"

I like some songs by Rascal Flats and Dixie Chicks, but everything else makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Johnny Cash yet, who was probably the best country singer-songwriter.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, that goes without saying.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think country music is what it used to be, really. It's like a combination of country and pop or rock. In fact, some country songs play on pop stations and Taylor Swift appears of TRL. I don't know if it means country music is growing more popular or if maybe it's more pop and rock influenced. Or maybe it's just Taylor Swift and Carrie Underwood. I'm willing to accept I like most modern country music. I just don't really consider it country music.

Anyway, I like Johnny Cash because he strikes me as a true country artist, and I like Sugarland because I always enjoy listening to their songs.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Ramsie said:


> I don't think country music is what it used to be, really. It's like a combination of country and pop or rock. In fact, some country songs play on pop stations and Taylor Swift appears of TRL. I don't know if it means country music is growing more popular or if maybe it's more pop and rock influenced. Or maybe it's just Taylor Swift and Carrie Underwood. I'm willing to accept I like most modern country music. I just don't really consider it country music.


Honestly, there is very little standing in between today's country and other modern music.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 15, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Honestly, there is very little standing in between today's country and other modern music.


That is exactly what I think, only a little wordier.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 15, 2008)

oh my god


Country music is the spawn of Satan manifested in a musical genre. I can't _stand_ country music. 

Of course, if you _do_ like it, whatever floats your boat, but personally? It makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 16, 2008)

Not surprisingly, 4 way tie as of this posting.

Anyway, I think it's pretty good. The stuff today is very iffy, but any old stuff I rather like.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, it's no longer a four-way tie. Someone voted for "I Hate it".


----------

